# Introduction



## Quirkrover25 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello, thought I would introduce myself

My Name is Andy

I live in the Costa Blanca North

Thanks

Andy
(SNIP)


----------



## Quirkrover25 (Nov 21, 2008)

easyshopspain said:


> Hello, thought I would introduce myself
> 
> My Name is Andy
> 
> ...


Sorry I thought I would add

I have lived here for 2 and a half years.

Thanks


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

hi andy, welcome


----------

